# What is it?



## ICE (Apr 28, 2016)

It is in a residential attic.  I came across it while inspecting the furnace.  All of the wire is energized at above 100 volts.


----------



## north star (Apr 28, 2016)

*# ~ # ~ #*

Kinda reminds me of a very early Lighting Control Panel.

*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## ICE (Apr 28, 2016)

> *# ~ # ~ #*Kinda reminds me of a very early Lighting Control Panel.
> 
> *# ~ # ~ #*


I had that thought too.  Those look like starters.  The house has can lights and not many of them.


----------



## north star (Apr 28, 2016)

*& = & = &*

They may not have many can lights today, but in yesteryear,

they may have had a whole lot of decorative, exterior lights.

Just sayin'...

A "very early" Lighting Control Panel is my vote.

Also, ...is that a Step Up Transformer mounted on the side ?

*& + & + &*


----------



## steveray (Apr 29, 2016)

A mess.......


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 29, 2016)

Classic example of the value in having a pre-purchase inspection performed.

Amazing mishmash and early example of "ingenuity?"

Date it by fabric wrapped wire, later use of differing types of plastic connectors.

Where is the shutoff panel located?

How far is this from the attic access?


----------



## Keystone (Apr 29, 2016)

Low Voltage rats nest , transformer ?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Apr 29, 2016)

It looks like low-voltage lighting controls.  The little cylinders sticking out of the sides would be relays.  The wiring outside the box should be 12 or 24 volt, and looped from switch to switch.  There was often a master switch, sometimes in the bedroom, that would control all the lights.

Our house is late 1950s and has the fabric-wrapped Romex.


----------



## my250r11 (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks like an accident waiting to happen


----------

